# Slot Car Sunday at Indiana State Museum



## Cindy (Nov 28, 2007)

Slot Car Sunday is Dec. 9, 2007, from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m., and we want you to come! Josh Chitwood is bringing local slot car enthusiasts to demonstrate and discuss their interest in this fast-paced hobby, but we have plenty of room for more of you. Please contact Josh to reserve a space and find out more information about the scale of the track and types of cars you can bring. Indy Slots - Scale Racing and Hobbies will provide the track for the event.

Give Josh Chitwood a call at 317-730-3680.

This event is part of the SPEED exhibit now at the Indiana State Museum. For more info, visit www.indianamuseum.org/speed/


----------

